# can I apply polycrylic over polyurethane



## Lkreeser (Jul 2, 2015)

I applied a coat of Minwax fast drying polyurethane on a bookshelf for my daughter's bedroom. I didn't realize it was oil based until I was finished. I am concerned about the odor and would like to finish the bookshelf with a water based polycrylic. I have asked someone at Lowes and called Minwax and checked the Minwax website, getting different answers each time. Does anyone have any experience with going over a polyurethane with a polycrylic?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I use both frequently----

I have never tried to top coat oil based with water based and would be very concerned about it bonding---the oil poly takes a week or two to fullly cure--until it is completely cured--trying to use the water based would be a huge risk.

If it were my project, I would finish it with the oil based and wait until the finish is cured if you find the odor to be offensive.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

I agree with Oh'Mike. Now that you've started with an oil based coating, you're running the risk of creating new problems for yourself by switching to a water based coating. Sticking with the oil based is a safer bet.


----------



## Lkreeser (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks for your reply. When I called Minwax, the person I spoke with told me it would be okay to overcoat with polycrylic, but I was not convinced. Do you think it would be okay if I waited for 30 days for it to fully cure and then sanded the book case and then covered it with polycrylic? How about using the oil-enhanced water based poly instead? I keep thinking about toxic fumes in my daughter's bedroom.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

What toxic fumes? Oil based poly is not toxic. it just has a strong odor that dissipates over a little time. If it really bothers you that much sand it down and start over.


----------



## Lkreeser (Jul 2, 2015)

Sorry, but I am confused. I thought the fumes from the oil based poly were bad for you since I have read that children and pregnant women should avoid them. Are you saying I should not be worried about using it on my daughters furniture?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

The fumes are strong with oil-based poly. I agree with everyone else that you should just finish up with the oil-based. Poly is such a hard finish that even if you sand it down, clean it, etc. I think the possibility is high that you will have adhesion problems with the water-based on top of it.

If you can take the bookshelf to a garage or workshop area that would be the best way to finish off the project. Then your daughter won't be subject to the strong fumes.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Lkreeser said:


> Sorry, but I am confused. I thought the fumes from the oil based poly were bad for you since I have read that children and pregnant women should avoid them. Are you saying I should not be worried about using it on my daughters furniture?



It's only dangerous during the drying/curing process. As long as you used an interior use product, once it's cured it's done off-gassing. The dried film itself isn't dangerous, only the solvents used and they evaporate over time.


----------



## Lkreeser (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks for your help. I will just finish it with oil based poly and leave it out of her room until it has cured.


----------



## harpua728 (Jul 13, 2015)

I wouldn't suggest it


----------

